# Another question about food



## crispy (Apr 21, 2002)

Me again. I have noticed that tuna fish sandwiches just about kill me! Is it the tuna fish? the mayo? or the combo of the two that puts me into agony? Anyone know?


----------



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm learning that fat is to be avoided -- a bummer, since I've always scorned low-fat diets. Figures.







Maybe it's the mayo, or the eggs -- could you have a sensitivity to eggs? Do you have troubles with other sandwiches with mayo?


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I can't eat mayo at all because of the eggs in it. If I eat eggs I'm in extreme pain for at least a week. Maybe you could try miracle whip instead? not sure if there is any eggs in that. I have no problem with tuna but I don't touch it because of the led,mercury ect in that fish, accumulates in your body with no way of getting rid of it.


----------

